# True Life: I'm addicted to Bettas



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Apparently I'm not the only one or let's face it, we wouldn't be here But seriously, I am going crazy! Everytime I got into a petstore (especially Petco because they have better Bettas), I come out with a fish. It's bad. Currently I have four fish--one of them is an a (food safe,military grade, no soap) 5 gallon bucket with a heater, filter and live plant until the substrate in his tank clears. He built a bubble nest, so I assume he is doing fine. I am an adult, but live in close proximity to my parents who are very aware of what is going on and they encourage it. They supplied the 5-gallon bucket above and are constantly wanting to see my fish. I have a 5 gallon, a 2.5 gallon (little baby girl), and a divided 10 gallon set up in my room--All heated, filtered, NPT, etc. I plan on getting one other fish from a breeder on here in a few months. But there is a part of me that wants a few more fish. Just one or two more. I haven't really lost much money on my Betta project (I usually make purchases off of returns and I do quite a bit of DIY stuff). I was thinking about getting a VT (to replace the one I lost on Friday) and possibly a King because I haven't had once since I was a kid. If I did that I would have a HM, DT, THM, CT, I think the Breeder has a HM, a VT, and a KING--all in my room. I know people have more than that on here, but this is just my bed room. Four of those fish already have homes and are all thriving. Should I get more or just STOP?! I'm not even sure how to stop at this point? I believe that I can take proper care of them, but maybe I should space it out, a bit. 

*I get all A's in Law School, do well at work, pay my bills on time, attend church every sunday, take care of my 2 y.o niece (when I'm not working, we have a Mommy and Me dance class every week (long story), take care of my dog, and have free time to spend with my guy or with my friends. I think I juggle the rest of my life fairly well...Just so you don't think I'm a crazed shut in!!! :lol::-D;-)

^That might be the desparation talking, as I am trying to justify my need for more bettas by showing that they have no taken over my life. *twitch twitch*:lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:V try having 11. gonna be 12 once Hiccup comes in the mail. and i'm itching for yet another, but i dare not. i'd have to either half Manhattan's 10 gallon mansion, or stick it in a bowl. :I never. ever. ever.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Luimeril said:


> :V try having 11. gonna be 12 once Hiccup comes in the mail. and i'm itching for yet another, but i dare not. i'd have to either half Manhattan's 10 gallon mansion, or stick it in a bowl. :I never. ever. ever.


 
Wow!!! I agree that I do not want to put one in a bowl. As I said, even the one in the holding is in a 5 gallon/live plant/heated/filtered tank. I have a half gallon bowl that is strictly for water changes only!!!!! 12 is awesome! I would love to have 12 but again, they can only go in my room and I'm running out of space. Hmm...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

most of mine are in my room, but i have two tanks in the living room. i'm not sure how Ma likes having one of my kritter keeps in there, but she hasn't complained about Todd yet. she secretly likes my bettas. xD i saw her baby talking one of them once. :B


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it makes you happy and you are a responsible fishy-mom (sounds like you are) then do it. Everyone has hobbies, yah?

With the two new girls I brought home over the weekend for my sorority, I'm up to an even dozen.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Luimeril said:


> most of mine are in my room, but i have two tanks in the living room. i'm not sure how Ma likes having one of my kritter keeps in there, but she hasn't complained about Todd yet. she secretly likes my bettas. xD i saw her baby talking one of them once. :B


 
Haha nice! Yea, my mom will always roll her eyes when she comes over and sees that I have a new one, but then she won't stop admiring them! And again, she and my dad brought over 5 gallon buckets (originally bought from the navy base) to store food and say I could use it for my fish because it had never had anything in it.

Do you have names for all of them?

I have Harley Quinn, DK (Dark Knight), Bruce Wayne (he and DK are in the same tank, I thought it was very zen), Joker, and a snail named Alfred. Clearly I have a bit of a Batman obsession as well.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

My name is Stone and I am addicted, I believe thats how the 12 step program starts admitting you have a problem, right now I have 6 tanks with 3 crowntail males 2 viel tail males 2 halfmoon males 1 king halfmoon male and 3 crown tail females.......so 11 fishies....


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> If it makes you happy and you are a responsible fishy-mom (sounds like you are) then do it. Everyone has hobbies, yah?
> 
> With the two new girls I brought home over the weekend for my sorority, I'm up to an even dozen.


 
You are right! Everyone has hobbies and I do love them. Geez, again, I'd love to have that many! My biggest concern is room! I have a full bedroom suite (Sleigh bed, 2 nightstands, media center, and dresser) made of dark cherry that my daddy bought me before I moved out. And he is concerned that it could ruin the wood--no argument there, it shows everything! My other tanks are on a cheap desk that I have in my room. No harm no foul is something happens to that. It was probably about $40.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Stone said:


> My name is Stone and I am addicted, I believe thats how the 12 step program starts admitting you have a problem, right now I have 6 tanks with 3 crowntail males 2 viel tail males 2 halfmoon males 1 king halfmoon male and 3 crown tail females.......so 11 fishies....


 
Good testimony, Stone. I know that was probably not easy. But know that you are around people who are just like you and all they want is to be accepted for who they are: A person who loves Bettas.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I/we are only allowed to buy females at this point in time........


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Stone said:


> Yeah I/we are only allowed to buy females at this point in time........


There are some beautiful females out there. I'm hoping my girl will turn out really pretty once she loses her baby stripes.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, of my dozen, 7 are girls in or destined for my sorority in the big 36G tank. I'm hoping I can eventually have about 10 girls in there. Of the boys, One lives at my office, my kids each have a 2.5G in their rooms, and I have a bookshelf 6 divided for two in my room.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't feel bad - I'm addicted as well. I didn't even LIKE fish, then I met my fiance who had a 30g tank that we filled with various fish. I decided to get a tank of my own and about all that would thrive in a 5g was a betta, so I went to Walmart and picked out the cutest little red VT. Unfortunately I was ignorant about the filter intake and their fins, so he ended up getting stuck and died. 

I decided to get one to replace him. Then Petco (ie: the devil) decided to have a really good sale on a 10g starter kit ($39.99), so I got one and my fiance did the DIY dividers, so I was able to pick up two more fish. My total was up to three, then I fell in love with three more fish, then I wanted MORE fish. I now have a total of three of those 10g tanks that were on sale with nine boys in them. 

One of the nine was a guy that was in there the day I bought that first 10g tank. Over a month passed and he was STILL in there. I felt sorry for him so I had to get him. The others just sorta picked me. They are...

Mojave - Brown DT with light yellow fins spotted with orange and black tips (he's the one that was in the store for a month)
Blaze - Dark red VT 
Tuffy (my icon) - Turquoise/purple/red DT 
Kahlua - DT with a peachy head with dark around the mouth, peach and black body and clear fins speckled with black 
Eclipse - Prussian blue HM with prominent ears
Calypso - Dark blue HM with a thick white band on his fins 
Nova - HM with light red body and darker red fins
Parthurnaax - Grey Dragonscale plakat 
Ares - Dark blue body CT with red/orange on the fins 

My fiance has forbidden me from wandering near the bettas at this point. I usually try not to even go into the pet store because I know I'll find at least one that I just HAVE to have.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Normally I'm a fairly logical person. That all flies out the window when it comes to fish and making their homes pretty/more liveable. I'd been yapping to my partner the whole time we had just one about how I'd love to have more, and both he and my grandmother did their best to discourage me... Until his family gave us two new boys for Christmas. It's all been downhill from there (for them, uphill for me, hehehe) and while I don't exactly have an abundance of fish, I've got more than what I really should have for the amount of space I have available to me, and we're talking of getting another one in the coming months... I think I transferred "the bug" to the rest of the household, haha!


----------



## BettaGurl79 (Jan 18, 2013)

I stumbled upon this thread and have to agree Bettas are addictive. I only have one, but am already plotting the next addition. I've already told my Fiance that I'd like a ten gallon hexagonal tank for our bed room. He seems to like the idea as much as I do. I catch him watching our beautiful male VT as much as I do. There is nothing better than watching a happy betta after a long day


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Ha! I can so relate! I "had" to go to Petsmart today, simply because I know their Betta shipments arrive on Thursday. (See? Addiction. I even know when their fish arrive....)

And, of course, there was the CUTEST little guy there.... And while I resisted TODAY, I know that if I get there EARLY tomorrow, he'll still be there (probably).

And then, I just need a new tank, new heater, new decorations and plants, and a thermometer..... And voila, he'd have a comfy home inside of my home....

Gah. I don't need a 12 step program. I need an immediate crash course in how to break the addiction.

Of course, I don't really want to break the addiction.... 

Oh, did I mention that I saw the CUTEST little betta today? And if I get to Petsmart early tomorrow morning, he might still be there..... And while I'm there, I can pick up a tank, heater, some plants, and.....

Problem? Me? LOL


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

The only reason I don't have more is because my husband is very firm on how he feels about more fish. But it's really hard not to go behind his back <_<


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

BettaGurl79 said:


> I stumbled upon this thread and have to agree Bettas are addictive. I only have one, but am already plotting the next addition. I've already told my Fiance that I'd like a ten gallon hexagonal tank for our bed room. He seems to like the idea as much as I do. I catch him watching our beautiful male VT as much as I do. There is nothing better than watching a happy betta after a long day


A 10 gallon hexagonal tank? Oh wow. That would be cool to have.....

Oh wait, I'm not helping your addiction, am I? LOL


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Ha! I can so relate! I "had" to go to Petsmart today, simply because I know their Betta shipments arrive on Thursday. (See? Addiction. I even know when their fish arrive....)
> 
> And, of course, there was the CUTEST little guy there.... And while I resisted TODAY, I know that if I get there EARLY tomorrow, he'll still be there (probably).
> 
> ...


Haha you sound just like me! I seriously saw a fish in Petsmart but I didn't get it. I thought about him allllllllllllll night long and went to get him when the opened the next morning. Hahaha.

And yes, Petsmart and Petco both get new fish on Thursday. And new plants on Friday!! Oops no home, ooh a bucket ! (Straight up I have housed a fish in a five gallon bucket with a filter and heater (bucket was only used for sealed containers of food.) ) He loved it in there, but he has his own tank now, of course. I want more more moooorrreeeeee! *evil laugh*


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kithy said:


> The only reason I don't have more is because my husband is very firm on how he feels about more fish. But it's really hard not to go behind his back <_<


Bummer on the hubby, Kithy. It's good to respect his wishes. :/ Do you think he could ever convert? What's one more right?

My guy personally just laughs at it, but never discourages me.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Mal72 said:


> Bummer on the hubby, Kithy. It's good to respect his wishes. :/ Do you think he could ever convert? What's one more right?
> 
> My guy personally just laughs at it, but never discourages me.


He does want more but I think we're out of area for them lol Someday, hopefully :3

We're secretly plotting to maybe get a new furball soon, I think. A little playmate for our pom.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kithy said:


> He does want more but I think we're out of area for them lol Someday, hopefully :3
> 
> We're secretly plotting to maybe get a new furball soon, I think. A little playmate for our pom.




Awww cute. That may distract you from Bettas for a while then. If you look in my album titled "My babies" you'll see pictures of my furballs as well. My life is not entirely governed by fish. Haha.

See I told you? Being out of room is a minor detail. You don't really need that much counter do you. Lol


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel like I am addicted too, although I'm only at two right now lol. I really want another but I have the same problem, I don't have much space in my room. Bettas are addicting! :-D


----------



## BettaGurl79 (Jan 18, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> A 10 gallon hexagonal tank? Oh wow. That would be cool to have.....
> 
> Oh wait, I'm not helping your addiction, am I? LOL


LOL, not at all!


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

BettaGurl79 said:


> LOL, not at all!


I'm just going to be another Betta pusher and tell you that it would be cool!!! 


Yup my parents have both stated that they want a fish tank, so I'm going to set it up (freshwater of course) for them.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Originally my Grandma was completely against Goblin. Annnnd then I got Golem. But I brought them both home for summer break. 
Goblin lived on the kitchen counter, golem was in the entryway. 
Nevertheless, my Grandma fell in love with Goblin and his little personality. Golem she thinks is a little derpy and calls him the "special" one.
Needless to say, Golem went back to the dorms with me and Goblin didn't. Because I know she loves that fish. Whenever anything happens to him, she's calling me and telling me stories. He's going to be a year old this year, I wouldn't be surprised if she wants to give him a treat for his birthday.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

xjenuhfur said:


> Originally my Grandma was completely against Goblin. Annnnd then I got Golem. But I brought them both home for summer break.
> Goblin lived on the kitchen counter, golem was in the entryway.
> Nevertheless, my Grandma fell in love with Goblin and his little personality. Golem she thinks is a little derpy and calls him the "special" one.
> Needless to say, Golem went back to the dorms with me and Goblin didn't. Because I know she loves that fish. Whenever anything happens to him, she's calling me and telling me stories. He's going to be a year old this year, I wouldn't be surprised if she wants to give him a treat for his birthday.


Haha, that's funny! Well, I'm sure they both have a great home. Well, one of my brothers came over yesterday and asked to borrow my 15 gallon tank and asked if I could help him set it up. He is going to get some Glo fish (No Bettas) and is now all about fish--same as my parents. Haha the madness is spreading. And I'm going to be getting two more Bettas


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Stone mentions the twelve step program, while Luimeril is in the twelve Betta program. Mal72 ... don't worry as they say "there is always someone worse of than you"


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

OOPs, I didn't mean to count out Stone, who also is in the twelve Betta program. I am in full control, of course. I only have one Betta which I've had for under two months, since I was asked to take care of him. I won't mention that I now have.
.... four tanks (one with Betta, one with shrimp, one with dwarf mud crabs, one with nerites. A container with a few dozen pond snails (a few came as hitchhikers on a plant). My three tanks are fully planted. This all came about in under two months. Oh noooooo!!! I have a problem!!!


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Every time I go to the pet store I'm so tempted to get more fishes because I have a 10gal and I can always split it. But I have very good self control, except with Golem. He was an impulse buy.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

XD after reading all of y'all's addiction stories, it makes me feel better about my addiction.


----------



## prettykitty123 (Jan 8, 2013)

I only have 1 betta right now, but he is starting to get as spoiled as my two cats. I recently bought him 2 silk plants and a betta leaf hammock. I plan on also getting him a floating betta log to swim in and out of, as well as some frozen food this week. 

I don't plan on getting anymore right now, because i don't have the room for another 10 gallon tank, and the only other thing i have to put a fish in is a small goldfish bowl, which I only use when I am cleaning Swimmers tank completely, and need a place to put Swimmers while I am doing this.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

blueridge said:


> XD after reading all of y'all's addiction stories, it makes me feel better about my addiction.


It makes me want to.....go to Petco because they have a new shipment of Bettas coming in today!! My brother is currently stocking a 25 gallon of his and asks me to accompany him on a regular basis to petstores--knowing full well that I have a "problem." We are going to Petco, then Petsmart today. *hyperventilates*


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I am still holding at 11 bettas, I have focused on getting plants and making all 6 tanks more natural for them, which has me scouring ebay and getting deals on plants and looking at things to put in their tanks.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I know what you mean, I went from having one really sick betta to having 13 in less than 2 months! LOL. I am a crazy shut in though, I work and then I come home to my many animals. I'm 25, live by myself in a 3 bedroom townhome with 2 cats, 2 dogs, a tarantula and all my fish! I think I'm at my limit now though, but if I happen to see a really nice female or double tail baby I might splurge...


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i am addicted big time lol But i kind of realized i can't handle more then i already have. I have 4 at home and 3 at work. A few co worker now have them too. A few neighbors have them from me and love them.
One advice for people who have more than one betta. Always try use different changing equipment just in case one will get sick. Or at least if you see one of the betta has any symptoms of the sickness, separate him and don't share anything between him and your other fish. Also when you buy new betta never put him in the main tank , always quarantine it. I know a few people who brought new betta put it in the divided tank and contaminate it.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Im just waiting for my family to stage an "Intervention".

All sitting around on couches telling me they love me but I must leave if I don't go to the Betta Rehab Center.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

If they love you they have to understand you interest. It's a hobby that might keep you happy and relax if you are stressed. And not even that....you like it and they have to understand. I have 3 of them in the living room on the table. It's like three- 2.5 gall tanks. And it very annoying for my bf but he knows i love them so he got used to it. We recently bought a table for living room,which was kind of very expensive.He didn't want to put them on that table. So we went to the store and bought another table (specially for my bettas)that i can put my 2 bettas on. And other 2 bettas on another table. He knows my fish as much important to me as my dog and has to be treated as a pet and loved. I hope you win but give them idea how important it for you and it makes you happy. 
You know it hilarious i wrote my thread and then i saw how many bettas you have lol Wow too many bettas...now i understand "Intervention". lol It cute though keep you busy


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm ADDICTED to bettas, but I'm definitely addicted to the whole journey of fish keeping. I started with one ten gallon tank and learned about live plants, cycling, etc. and I now have 2 ten gallons (one is currently in the process of being cycled and live plants should be coming Friday!) and a 5.5 gallon. The 5.5 gallon had no live plants and was cycled using the fish food method, which I found the cycling part of the process to be fairly exciting because I had never witnessed the actual water chemistry changes before. I bought a baby betta to put in the 5.5 gallon around Christmas time and she is doing great! I just got another baby betta a couple weeks ago so I can divide the 5.5 gallon and have 2 females in there (I'm pretty sure they're both female, one blue and one red!). I am now waiting to cycle the new 10 gallon which shouldn't take long because I'll use filter media from my other 2 cycled tanks to help it along plus it will have live plants to help. I plan on dividing the 10 gallon 3 ways and I already have a vision of what the tank will look like: desert themed with sand and hopefully some slate/shale rock as soon as I can get some with grass-type plants. I think decorating the tank is the best part and then choosing a beautiful betta to contrast the scenery is the second best part =p


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Viva said:


> I wouldn't say I'm ADDICTED to bettas, but I'm definitely addicted to the whole journey of fish keeping. I started with one ten gallon tank and learned about live plants, cycling, etc. and I now have 2 ten gallons (one is currently in the process of being cycled and live plants should be coming Friday!) and a 5.5 gallon. The 5.5 gallon had no live plants and was cycled using the fish food method, which I found the cycling part of the process to be fairly exciting because I had never witnessed the actual water chemistry changes before. I bought a baby betta to put in the 5.5 gallon around Christmas time and she is doing great! I just got another baby betta a couple weeks ago so I can divide the 5.5 gallon and have 2 females in there (I'm pretty sure they're both female, one blue and one red!). I am now waiting to cycle the new 10 gallon which shouldn't take long because I'll use filter media from my other 2 cycled tanks to help it along plus it will have live plants to help. I plan on dividing the 10 gallon 3 ways and I already have a vision of what the tank will look like: desert themed with sand and hopefully some slate/shale rock as soon as I can get some with grass-type plants. I think decorating the tank is the best part and then choosing a beautiful betta to contrast the scenery is the second best part =p


Lol, I'd say you're addicted to Bettas like the rest of us Viva. It's all good, but admitted it is the first step. We are a support group!

By the way everyone, yesterday I just got a fiery red HMPK named Harvey Two Face. For all of you who are just tuning in--all of my fish: JOKER, harley quinn, bruce wayne, dark knight, harvey two face, and my snails (fox and Alfred) are all named after Batman characters. Lol.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

sunlight said:


> i am addicted big time lol But i kind of realized i can't handle more then i already have. I have 4 at home and 3 at work. A few co worker now have them too. A few neighbors have them from me and love them.
> One advice for people who have more than one betta. Always try use different changing equipment just in case one will get sick. Or at least if you see one of the betta has any symptoms of the sickness, separate him and don't share anything between him and your other fish. Also when you buy new betta never put him in the main tank , always quarantine it. I know a few people who brought new betta put it in the divided tank and contaminate it.


I always quarantine my bettas for at least a week before I put them in a divided tank. Now, I'm up to 6 (remember when I started this thread that I had four). I have a new Black Orchid HM who is in a quarantine tank right now and made a bubble nest on the first day. He is doing really well so far, but I don't know if he will have a divided tank. I have decided that 8 is my limit...It used to be 7, but 8 is the new number *twitch twitch* I just wanted to update everyone!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh 8 is my limit, i think i have told myself that many times =( now i have 10.

BUT i promised myself, no more boys, girls only =(


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Aluka said:


> Oh 8 is my limit, i think i have told myself that many times =( now i have 10.
> 
> BUT i promised myself, no more boys, girls only =(


 
I'm literally sitting here thinking about places I could put new fish tanks. I like even numbers, so it may have to be 10 because I already have a name for 9 of them. What's one more? Haha.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

:rofl:I don't know what you guys are refering to? I only have a 75 tropical, a 30 goldfish, a 200 garden pond, a split 10 for bettas, a 5 and a 2.5 on my office desk, and a 20 waiting to be set up.
Addicted? What's that? :demented::tease::crazy:


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Mal72 said:


> I always quarantine my bettas for at least a week before I put them in a divided tank. Now, I'm up to 6 (remember when I started this thread that I had four). I have a new Black Orchid HM who is in a quarantine tank right now and made a bubble nest on the first day. He is doing really well so far, but I don't know if he will have a divided tank. I have decided that 8 is my limit...It used to be 7, but 8 is the new number *twitch twitch* I just wanted to update everyone!


Yeah, right now my limit is 6 and I have only 4 at the moment...need to get two more males! I have a 10 gallon community with a single male (HMDT), a 2-way divided 5.5 gallon with 2 babies from Petco (female VT's I think), and a 3-way divided 10 gallon NPT that I just set up last week. It has just one betta in it so far that I got yesterday (a male delta tail...cup said halfmoon but I'm skeptical). Plan on getting a CT from Chard56 and getting an HMPK from somewhere else so I can have a nice menagerie of colors and tail types! I'm already planning on other tanks though...I really want another 10 gallon for a giant male betta but I don't have the money to splurge yet (or the confidence to tell my boyfriend that I'll be adding to my collection of animals).


waterdog said:


> :rofl:I don't know what you guys are refering to? I only have a 75 tropical, a 30 goldfish, a 200 garden pond, a split 10 for bettas, a 5 and a 2.5 on my office desk, and a 20 waiting to be set up.
> Addicted? What's that? :demented::tease::crazy:


Hahahaha, I wish I had all those tanks! I'd have a freakin' field day.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Viva said:


> Yeah, right now my limit is 6 and I have only 4 at the moment...need to get two more males! I have a 10 gallon community with a single male (HMDT), a 2-way divided 5.5 gallon with 2 babies from Petco (female VT's I think), and a 3-way divided 10 gallon NPT that I just set up last week. It has just one betta in it so far that I got yesterday (a male delta tail...cup said halfmoon but I'm skeptical). Plan on getting a CT from Chard56 and getting an HMPK from somewhere else so I can have a nice menagerie of colors and tail types! I'm already planning on other tanks though...I really want another 10 gallon for a giant male betta but I don't have the money to splurge yet (or the confidence to tell my boyfriend that I'll be adding to my collection of animals).
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, I wish I had all those tanks! I'd have a freakin' field day.


I think I forgot to mention that I have a 20 gallon tank with Glo Fish Danios, 2 dogs, and a 150 gallon Oscar tank--in addition to 6 tanks from 2.5-5 gallons. Haha. I want a Giant too, but I heard on here that they often get health issues from the petstores. That would definitely be one that I would go with a breeder on if I were you. Chard56 has some gorgeous CTs!
I have a gorgeous red HMPK from Petco, but he is really aggressive. I've got two Black Orchid Halfmoons (one is a Rosetail), one Butterfly blue and white Twin Tail half moon, one Mascot (teal body, red tail) Delta tail half moon, and a female teal CT. I actually want a veiltale, but I am majorly spoiled with the HM and VT's in the Petstores seem to always have fin rot


----------

